# Most "manly" fish species????



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, here goes it. my boyfriend has three sons and they want a boy fish. Like a mean big rough and tough fish. My male threadfin rainbows aren't quite their idea of a real fish. We were thinking either jack dempsey or an oscar. So I thought I'd put it out there for ideas. What do you think is the best "manly fish" and why? Please note its going in a 30 gallon tank, at least to start with.

I would like it to have some personality and look decent. I realize I can't do a planted tank for these. But I won't have to figure out what to do with my cull shrimp anymore.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Green terrors, sparkly with bright blue and red, full of personality, and a lot more 'manly' than any of the oscars I've owned.

~Kelli


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

As manly as cichlids are....I think an asian AROWANA would take the cake on this one. Arowanas make anything else appear feminine. 

Edit: sorry....kinda overlooked the 30g limit you posted.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah. We might eventually move it to a 50gal. Bit that's where the madness stops.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Okay, here goes it. my boyfriend has three sons and they want a boy fish. Like a mean big rough and tough fish. My male threadfin rainbows aren't quite their idea of a real fish. We were thinking either jack dempsey or an oscar. So I thought I'd put it out there for ideas. What do you think is the best "manly fish" and why? Please note its going in a 30 gallon tank, at least to start with.
> 
> I would like it to have some personality and look decent. I realize I can't do a planted tank for these. But I won't have to figure out what to do with my cull shrimp anymore.


dempsey or an oscar get way to big for a 30 gallon. But what you could do is a convict cichlid and a firemouth but that be it cause they both get up to 6".


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I am about to betray a total lack of knowledge about cichlids. Do they all get a hump on their head?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Silver dollars look like piranas


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Man-fish


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

The boys aren't that young fplata. I don't think I could pass that one off. Especially not on the boyfriend.

I had a feeling this could get interesting.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Since you have mentioned a certain lack of cichlid knowledge, I might throw in a basic idea. There is a cichlid of almost any description! From the regal and sweet angelfish to the true killers, there are literally hundreds. They can vary from fish who live in tiny shells to the total whoppers. From the lakes and rivers of South America to the drainage canals of Texas, they are all over. 

Now to the question of " manly". Do you mean a fish that goes out and beats up on anybody he can catch or the more intellectual one who stays home and does a good job raising a family? Cichlids come in as many forms as people. Your choice, who to hang around.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on what else you have in your tank, Apistogramma cacatuoides might be what you're looking for. They're a bit territorial, and the females lay eggs and raise their young in a clay pot which they protect vehemently. 

Get yourself a male and two females, and two clay pots - one for each end of the tank.

I don't know how they couldn't like a bright flashy male with a girlfriend at each end of the tank. 










Plus you can still have plants, and they eat shrimp. (which is why I don't have any, otherwise I'd be all over these guys)


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Red zebra cichlids.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never had any feminization issues with any of the Africans, whether Tanganyikan or Malawiian. Most all of those guys are pretty macho - the fact that they're mostly all flashy and good-looking doesn't hurt.

You might also consider something more barracuda-like, although an African tigerfish might be a bit much for your 30 . . .

~Bruce


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

What about our native sunfish? Green sunfish? They are pretty manly and act a lot like a tough cichlid. Pretty cool to watch eat crickets and worms too.


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Pike cichlids? Nasty and vicious piscivores.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

I've seen a Oscar eat a mouse whole once! That's gotta be macho manly!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

hydrosparky said:


> Pike cichlids? Nasty and vicious piscivores.


 Get to big for a 30 gallon.. inless a it a dwarf


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Pike cichlids get big..


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

As to the definition of "manly", think of a cross between a military man and a mean drunk (and no, this is not a description of my boyfriend). I suspect there would be a bonus for it spitting gravel at them like my friend's jack dempsey does if it hasn't be fed as much as it thinks it should. My understand is that it would be a one fish tank, except maybe a common pleco. Should take down small fish and dwarf shrimp. It would be nice if it did not always require live food.


----------



## Twotoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Since kids have such short attention spans, why not something that LOOKS cool...meaning nasty? Plecos like a bushy nose, hi-fin, etc. How about a birchir?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> I am about to betray a total lack of knowledge about cichlids. Do they all get a hump on their head?


Most boys do yes.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

really depends is this going to be his tank or a community tank, id say stick with the micro cichilds if your going to keep them in a 30, if your going to have room for him later u might try something a little bigger like some geophagus,firemouths,nicaraguense (i can give u a fry/juvi if u want) if you wanted something mean in a small package get a salvini there tough tough little fish that have a nasty attitude with some good colors to boot. i like gt's commonly gold seams but they can top out at 10+, 

or if your just looking for something that loves to eat a small catfish like a bumblebee catfish might be the ticket as its not a active swimmer but will be a little garbage disposal if it fits in his mouth its going to be food. see if any of those are what ur into


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

It will be his tank.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack Dempsy or Green Terror, both look great when they get bigger and are man fish, will need to get a bigger tank as it grows.


----------



## jplove25 (Apr 6, 2008)

The Red Tail Shark - They look like a real shark, act tough, and can be kept with most fish. I've always had a RTS in my 20 years of fish keeping.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

If you want a real manly and aggressive fish, I would suggest a male Red Devil Cichlid, you can get a small one and keep them him in a 30 gallon for about 1.5 years then you would really need to move him into a 55 gallon or a 75 gallon, I had mine in a 75 but thought it was too much space so I put him into a 55 for now. 

I currently own a 8 inch male Red Devil, he is amazing. Cichlid are one of the smarter breeds so you can have some great interactions with this fish. Sometimes I will play with my Red Devil with a laser pointer or a mag float, he it very territorial and will protect him home area with deadly force lol. With all that aggression he also has a sweet side, when he's in a good mood, he will come up to the top of the water and stick out his head hump and let me pet him, I haven't ever seen him do this for anyone else so this leaves me to believe he recognizes me. He will also come to the top of the water during feeding time and will open his mouth and wait for me to drop the food into his mouth, this is also another thing I've never seen him do for anyone other than myself. 

Things to keep in mind when contemplating getting an aggressive predator are:

Space - a lot of aggressive fish get big, a Red Devil can get to 18 inches 

Temperament - predators are well...mean, keep this in mind! You may not see teeth in their mouths but believe me they have little gripper pads like Bass and these can break skin, mine has made me bleed before, now I wear a cut proof glove whenever I need to put my hand in the tank. These are cheap and be found online or at a restaurant supply store, they use them for protection when they clean the meat sliders and things like that.

Life span - some of these fish can live a long time so keep that in mind.

Food - predators need a good variety of food, I would suggest a good quality flake or pellet food like Omega One, you can tell good quality foods when the first few ingredients are all proteins like kinds of fish or krill, you do NOT want stuff like wheat flour as the first ingredients. You will also want to get them on a good veggie flake or pellet, this can be the hardest chore with a predator, they gotta have some veggies or they can get bloat, which comes from a diet with too much protein, and that can lead to illness or death, my Red Devil hates his veggies but I trick him into it sometimes. You also want to be prepared to feed live food, this is the best stuff you can feed you fish because it is not only good food but it is good exercise and let's them use their natural hunting skills, I feed my big guy 15 live fish weekly, it costs me 13 cents a fish from PetSmart so it's not expensive, when he was smaller I fed him ghost shrimp these are more expensive than feeder fish, but we have another LFS here called Pet Supermarket and they sell them 10 shrimp for $2 which is a good deal, because PetSmart wants 36 cents each. 

With all that said, my Red Devil is by far my favorite fish, he has so much personality it's unreal, I even refer to him as my water dog. I have gotten a lot of enjoyment out of this fish. I hope you find this information helpful, I'm not trying to dissuade you from getting a predator, I just want you to be well informed before you make the decision to get one, they are great pets you just have to be willing to put up with the aggression. Let us know what you decide to get. I'll attach a few pictures of my fish so you can see what he looks like.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I scanned through why has no one said pirhanas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

a red devil wouldnt be a good fish for a 30 or a 55 they need room to swim and likely if you have one big fish you almost always have another. even so rd are imo ehh nothing that special more of a entry level of the larger cichlids, if she was going that way id rather see her with something colorful like some true red festae's or a show fish if its being kept solo. but imo most of these type of cichlids are NOT entry level fish so its best to get wet with smaller less agressive guys and work your way up the ladder, the meanest for its size is still imo the salvinis there genus is just part of some of the baddest cichlids you can get and they show it. 

the kok size kinda depends on the species some dont really show some are huge also has to do with genetics so theres no blanket answer for that.

for feeding imo unless you set up your own fish to breed or to qt and use for him i would stray away from live thats the easyest way to introduce them to all the nastys, not saying i havent but there is a much greater risk for introducing crap to them than going with raw frozen/raw shrimp and other foods. although i did love catching a bucket full of craw fish and letting them go to town but i know i brought some nasty crap back from them just nature of the beast.

heres a old vid of my friends tank its got a gt still not fully grown @6-7inch the catfish i told u about is basicly fullymaxed and @ 27sec you can see one of the salvinis you can see the size diff so if it can live in there it had to have a nasty additude and it did! you can also see the kok on the flowerhorn he had very good genetics vs the other and care to get it lol but not all even from the same batch of fry were close to his apperance not a show winner but still the apex of his group. if u got any ?'s u know where im at lol


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

a Salvini cichlid is manly and can fit in a smaller tank.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> I scanned through why has no one said pirhanas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tank is too small for piranhas. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

30gallons is going to be a tad claustrophobic for the large preds suggested in this thread. How about a colony of dwarf puffers or mudskippers? Aggressive fish but not too big and with added oddball awesomeness. 

If you had a bigger tank I would suggest knife fish. I think Black Ghosts in particular and have a real James Bond thing going on. Reedfish, Oscars and Bichirs are also awesome if you have a huge tank.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

If you really want the nastier predators aka manly you need tanks in the 75-90 gallons. You're limited when it comes to the smaller tanks.

Can always get a plakat male betta (aka short finned versions) show him a mirror and he'll flare and try and attack it) very fun fish as well but yeah can't keep multiples together because they will kill each other (how's that for macho!)


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kelli said:


> I like Green terrors, sparkly with bright blue and red, full of personality, and a lot more 'manly' than any of the oscars I've owned.


My vote as well. Name says it all.....Green Terror!! I just love the sound of that.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Man-fish


Gah creepy!

Unsee unsee!


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

james0816 said:


> My vote as well. Name says it all.....Green Terror!! I just love the sound of that.


Don't you think 30g is a tad small? Reputable sites suggest a minimum of 53g which sounds about right for a fish of that size.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Completely different direction, but the neighborhood boys thought my tiger barb tank was "awesome", though I'll admit I ended up with a particularly aggressive batch with two alphas who would not back down. A school of them is impressive looking, they're active, good feeders, and you don't have to worry about them outgrowing the tank. If mine were any indication, small shrimp would readily be on the menu.


----------



## SovXietday (Nov 1, 2011)

I had to give my Tigers back to the LFS, they were a complete terror to everything else in the tank lol. Miss how active they were though, awesome fish.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Killifish.
They will eat anything they can get in their mouths. You can also have more than one.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> I scanned through why has no one said pirhanas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



also once you get them they are normally not what people expect


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

ony said:


> Don't you think 30g is a tad small? Reputable sites suggest a minimum of 53g which sounds about right for a fish of that size.


OP said it was going into a 30 and perhaps larger down the road. Max size for a male is 10-12" so yes a 30 is too small long term. My males maxed out around 8" in a 55g as the only fish, every one of them killed any possible tank mates, including their girlfriends. 

~Kelli


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

The 30 gallon tank is one we happen to have. We live in an apartment and they have size limits on the tanks. All of the equipment on the tank is oversized and could easily be moved to a 55, would just need the tank and stand. Hence the comment that that size was possible. I can't see us getting a bigger tank than that till I am done with residency, and that's at least 5 yrs down the road.

The girlfriend killers in the last post are basically the type of fish he wants. Give you An idea, I have proposed a few of the options from the thread to him, and other than the jack Dempsey his response was to say to get a few, all the same size. Whoever lives wins. I don't think we will be doing that. I was thinking of adding endlers to the cull tank. Since I won't need it to store cull shrimp anymore. They would be an endless source of live food, but not enough that would only work if the fish also ate some type of commercial food as well.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

30 gallons is rather small, apartment or otherwise :x

55 gallon tanks aren't all THAT big physical space wise. I have two 40 gallon breeders setup in my little apartment. Along with three other smaller ones.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## pawslover (Jan 22, 2008)

The first thought that came to mind was a Jag (Parachromis managuense), but all the cool tough predators will get way too big, even for a 55. I like 75s much better than 55s. Same length but more depth to work with. Still not big enough for one of those.

For a 30 (& possibly later 55), I'd say +1 on the Salvini or firemouth.


----------



## Yo-han (Apr 15, 2010)

Most manly, piranha? Or Malapterurus electricus (very manly to dare your friends to touch it)?


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

I skimmed & may have missed it if someone already suggested this

*African Butterfly Fish*. Once you get past the name this is a pretty manly fish, and it doesn't get very big! It's got that predatory look, and I used to feed mine moths and small crickets/beetles and all kinds of live food - it's very cool to watch them hunt.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why not a pair of of triple reds this ismy male and he looks georgeous along with the actituted he is my favorite fish he will attack anything that moves but if it tries to get away he will give give up, oh and it doesnt hurt that they breed quite easily


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone who says 'Get several and let them fight it out' needs to learn some compassion. 

If you want a predatory fish, fine. But don't get more than what you can care for properly. Putting too many in the tank is not properly caring for them.

With the limit of 30 gallon tank, and cannot get larger for at least 5 years I think most of the fish in this thread will not work. You need to look at fish that do not get more than about 3-4" long. 
Predatory fish produce more than average ammonia waste because of their high protein diet, and because many of them are sloppy eaters. There is a lot of waste food rotting on the floor of the tank. Lots of clean up needed. 

I would suggest going in the direction of interesting behavior. 
Not just 'kill, maim or destroy' and do not encourage that concept in children. 
Interesting behavior can include predatory behavior, but look at other things, too. The intelligence of many Cichlids. The sneak attack behavior, how some fish use plants and driftwood to sneak up on the prey.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

poly palmas for the win... or a snakehead. The rest of those suggestions are little girly fish:flick:


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Umm. Relax a bit. I said I wasn't going to let them fight it out. Endlers and dwarf shrimp are bite sized. For some of the fish mentioned they might not even qualify as a bite. He is reasonable about the size of the fish, hence the search for options, as well as the statement that we can up the tank size to a 50 gallon if needed. Anything larger than 50 would be 5 years. That's why I wanted input. 

As to how he trains his kids. Even I have limited say in that, no offense. I understand where you are coming from, but really it seems like a bit of an over reaction to wanting a predatory fish. Don't worry he doesn't let them beat up on each other, or bully classmates.

Mr2.... Too big, too big. Look at the tank size.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Cookie, that is a sweet looking fish!


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I think of a "manly" fish, I think of a fish that eats live foods. (Because thats what guys like to watch.... right?) 

Congo Puffer is my vote. 
Here is mine, only about 1 1/2" now, but will grow to the size of a football. He was having fun hanging out on my diffuser which isn't currently hooked up.

















This is the 3rd one I have had, and they are really neat fish. All 3 had different, big personalities. They eat nothing but live foods which can get expensive, but for me it's worth it. I just upgraded mine to a 40b which will be his permanent home.

These guys also spend 90% of their time burrowed into the substrate (sand is best) but they are entertaining to watch when they eat. 

They are also expensive. At about 1" mine was $40. If you want one that doesn't burrow you should look into a harry congo puffer. They don't burrow. I have heard arrowhead puffers are cheaper and relatively the same as congos but I have never had one myself. A regular congo puffer can also camouflage with it's substrate, and get darker or lighter. Mine is a rare red congo puffer and he can't get lighter, only darker. He likes to turn black and try to camouflage with the sponge filter in his tank.

I should also add in that they belong in species only tanks (typically) My first two lived within a community tank and didn't try to eat any fish but their food. My newest one I wouldn't even try that with. My newest one also burrows everywhere in the tank. My first two would only burrow in the front of the tank, making a planted tank still possible.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I know puffers will eat snails, but what about shrimp and small fish? He's a cool looking option. Do these really puff up when they get scared? Because that could be a two edged sword.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> I know puffers will eat snails, but what about shrimp and small fish? He's a cool looking option. Do these really puff up when they get scared? Because that could be a two edged sword.


 yes they will and they could eat the shrimp and small fish


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Cookie, that is a sweet looking fish!


Thanks and the juvies that are about to hit 1 inch are looking very promesing (spell) so I cant wait to see what I get


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> I know puffers will eat snails, but what about shrimp and small fish? He's a cool looking option. Do these really puff up when they get scared? Because that could be a two edged sword.


This type of puffer does not eat snails. I started mine on ghost shrimp and white clouds, moved to guppies, and now he's starting to slurp down minnows. 20 minnows lasts about 2 weeks right now. When they get to the 3" mark they can easily take down 20 minnows a week. My past puffers would generally eat 15 in one night then the rest as an occasional snack through the rest of the week. My current one eats a few every other day (that I have seen) The minnows reside in his tank so he can eats when he wants. 

I am also breeding platys for another food source.

They will puff up but it generally isn't good for them to do it. Sometimes it's because they are stretching their skin for a growth spurt though.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

My vote is an arapaima. or a tank buster. Unfortunately you need like a pond to keep these guys.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to say this has been a fun thread. Nanobettaman, I love the description, sweet looking fish. I think the two girlfriend part would be lost on the younger two, but the older would respect him for that.

The african tiger fish and piranha would require that someone OTHER than me clean the tank. I'd like to see the boys keep all their fingers.

If the butterfly fish had a different name it would definitely have a chance. But it will get tossed out on name alone. The knifes and birchir make me wish we had a bigger tank. The boys loved the birchir at first sight, the name dinasour fish didn't hurt its rep either.

The puffer is a sweet idea, but I can see the boys trying to make it puff up all the time. Luckily for the fish we would only have them a few days a week, but still. I suspect it will be a salvini or fire mouth. But if anyone has any other ideas for the 30-50 gallon range please feel free to speak up. The tank won't get switched over for at least a month. 

For fun I wanted to open this up and ask what if the tank size was like 100-150 gallons? What's the manliest fish you can fit in a readily available tank?


----------



## leviathan (Mar 8, 2012)

Someone already mentioned an african butterfly fish. You could also try a peppermint crocodile fish. For the 50 gallon you could try a fire eel or any other eel. If you want anything larger than that you could try different types of gar. A sturgeon would also be cool. Or an arrowana. Or an Arapaima. roud:


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

As they're an unnamed species that just hit the market, I can't vouch for how accurate their name is, but you might want to try to find some information on a Macrognathus sp. "Mini Orange Fantasy Eel". Wetspot is selling some right now on aquabid for a pretty reasonable price. 









African Leaf Fish (Polycentropsis abbreviata) would be suitable for a 30 gallon long term. Primarily, they're fed live blackworms, though any small fish that may happen to fall into the tank will become a nice snack as well.









South American Leaf Fish (Monocirrhus polyacanthus) are also live food only, and almost entirely fed live feeder fish, though they can occasionally be trained to take shrimp as well. Not to mention, they're just cool looking.


----------



## Pinch (Aug 27, 2012)

I suggest crayfish! Cherax Destructor in particular get pretty big and come in some nice color variants. If you got a couple of the smaller species they would be comfortable in a 30 gallon tank with some cover, and would often wrestle and fight with each other for the best caves, which I am sure the kids would love. Take em to the LFS and they can each pick out their favorite of the feeder crays for a few dollars.

You can also throw in some feeder tuffys and see how long they last, it is cool to watch the crayfish hunt.


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Most of the 'manly guy' customers at work keep:

oscars
african cichlids
jack dempeys
convicts
firemouths/etc etc
knife fish
pretty much just big beastly fish that like to be fed live... nobody has arowanas unless they are asian

Unless its on forums like these, I never really see guys with Apistos, eels, birchirs, etc


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The "manly fish" and "young boys" combination can only mean Oscar. But, the 30gl tank won't work long and the 55gl won't be much help in a year.

So my 2nd choice for your guys would be Convicts. Tough as fish come both in hardness and attitude. They are call convicts for more than just their stripes. The will not out grow tanks like an Oscar will.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say GET AN AROWANA! But your tank's too small. Otherwise simply just take an Aquaman action figure and put him in there. Now there's a manly fish for you! 

Go with the butterfly fish.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

Piranhas... Duh! or a barracuda tetra.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about Vampire shrimp? Big filter feeders


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Man-fish


Looks like Hoppy in jar.


----------



## Shanster (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice post ... my first immediate thought was red texas cichlid! Otherwise the jack dempsey or green terrors. I am not sure if they will last long in a 30 gallon tank. I have also read that they may get so mean that they beat up on the filter tubes / heater. They may also attack the owner ... so manly, for sure! But I am not sure if that's a good thing... Good Luck!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Shanster said:


> Nice post ... my first immediate thought was red texas cichlid! Otherwise the jack dempsey or green terrors. I am not sure if they will last long in a 30 gallon tank. I have also read that they may get so mean that they beat up on the filter tubes / heater. They may also attack the owner ... so manly, for sure! But I am not sure if that's a good thing... Good Luck!


 they dont really get that mean there really on the tamer side for cichlids, only fish ive been bit by is one protecting its fry, that said i know better than to put my hand in with a wolf fish,tigerfish, or a muskie,etc. or anything that is know to have no fear of us. 

and yea depending on there personallity they can do work on your filters intake/outtakes cables, i have a old aquaclear 500 that has the intake chewed up pretty good idk if it was from trying to get food off or what but it does/can happen with big mean fish after all there big mean fish.

depending on what fish she wants to go for she might be able to keep a planted tank also just depends as some do good some are 100% failure with plants. 

i dont know if aquaman would do good in a 30g hes used to the ocean maybe scubasteve would be better suited for the freshwater tank ? thoughts?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bettas are pretty manly


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Bettas are pretty manly


Only if you keep a tank full of males 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Bettas are pretty manly


Can anything with huge ornamental fins be manly even if it does have attitude? Paradise fish are larger and a little less ornamental but you could only safely house a pair in a 30g unless you want them to tear each other to pieces. Mine are also prone to bite/display to any hands put in the wrong part of the tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

kalawai2000 said:


> Looks like Hoppy in jar.


BAHAHAHAH!!!! totally pale one too!

get one male guppy and 5 females... dunno about man fish but he's a stud fish


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Another vote for a Jack Dempsey. I loved mine :fish:


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

The most manly fish of all:

Candiru catfish


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I would take the kids to a fish store and have them pick something out. You can use this as an opportunity to teach them that gender is socially constructed and that not all males are aggressive and mean. 

Just my two cents, as a gender studies student lol

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Get a pair of emperor gudgeons (for a more community type fish) 

Somebody said killifish, if you want something mean they are way up there for small fish. The pair I have are viscous. 

If you want a single fish, I am shocked nobody has said an Electric Blue Jack Depsey (but will need to move to a 50g sooner or later) but will easily be able to start out in a 30g especially if you get a juvy from the store.

EBJD in google images


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Manliest fish: _Lamprologus_ shelldwellers.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Get a pair of emperor gudgeons (for a more community type fish)
> 
> Somebody said killifish, if you want something mean they are way up there for small fish. The pair I have are viscous.
> 
> ...


 
no they are not easy to take care of. Do lots of reseach berfore you buy one.. And if you do buy one get one from a breeder not one from the LFS. i have 3 and i did tons of reseach before i got 1. And more fragile when they're less than 5 inches because they are prone to parasites. They also tend to stress very easily and U\V sterilizer does help.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

The tank it's going in has an 18 watt sterilizer hooked up to the canister filter. I've been mostly raising shrimp, so all of my tanks have UV.


----------



## GuppyGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I just popped into this thread, but I'm gonna put my 2 cents in anyway... 

My dad always kept redbelly pirhannas. They are mean! But they are pretty. Not too expensive at our lfs either. Very manly in my opinion, and you can keep 2 or 3 in a 30 gallon for quite awhile if you buy them nickel or quarter sized. Add a bunch of feeder guppies (like 25) & you have a thriving tank that will be entertaining (at least for the men) for a week or two, until the guppies are gone. If you have a butcher in town, you can ask for their extras, & feed the fish for free!


----------



## starquestMM (Aug 26, 2012)

LB79 said:


> Manliest fish: _Lamprologus_ shelldwellers.


I vote for some shelldwellers also. With a 30g you could get two males (and several females) and then set up some natural boundaries in the middle. They will skirmish, wall build, move pebbles around... Very interesting to watch.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> The tank it's going in has an 18 watt sterilizer hooked up to the canister filter. I've been mostly raising shrimp, so all of my tanks have UV.


 ok well if you want Big mean cichild all the shrimp will be gone.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

exodons- schooling mini piranhas 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/exodon-paradoxus/

A 4' tank would be better, but they are cool little angry fish.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

That's why they will be the other tanks plant keeper. The death of one of my colonies is imminent, through a process of switching the inhabitants of the other two tanks around (one needs to be sealed, both other 30s are hex tanks) the boys tank will come into existence. I figured a hex tank was kind of useless for most predatory fish, at least a 30gallon one anyway.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

How about a colony of _Lamprologus multifasciatus_ and a pair of butterflyfish? They'd stay out of each other's way cause they occupy different areas of the water column.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

How about betta macrostomas? They are smaller - about 4". They have good color and have a face that reminds me of a pug and generally just look badass.










I love this video of male betta macrostomas showing off to each other. The other fish in the tank seem oogle the fight as they pass by (like the females!) and the males are all like, "See this mouth? It's bigger than yours!" Makes sense since they are mouth brooders. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ1dj5Rp9As

(Disclaimer: I don't know that much about them... but I thought I'd pass along that awesome video!)


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Mudskippers are bada**. I want one, too.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

jemminnifener said:


> How about betta macrostomas? They are smaller - about 4". They have good color and have a face that reminds me of a pug and generally just look badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Fish!


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

kalawai2000 said:


> Looks like Hoppy in jar.


beat me to it


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

what about a school of exodons?


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I am not turning it into a salt tank. But for the fun of it.... Sure. Why not? We have the white turd man fish and the Moby Dick so why not?


----------



## California (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely go with great white shark. Nothing is bigger, meaner, bloody animal killing with wicked sharp teeth. Oh, right, 30 gallon... Start yourself off with an egg, then eventually you'll run out of room and likely have to set em free or give to Sea World. I don't know how you'll afford the seals you need to feed it, just take a net to your local beach. If you're not a shark fan, I'd go with this extremely deadly sea slug. It's filled with some kind of poison that stops muscle contractions, meaning if you get bit it'll stop your heart and you literally wont be able to call 9-1-1 for help. Oh, and you'll be awake and fully aware the entire time - just motionless as you die slowly.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> I would take the kids to a fish store and have them pick something out. You can use this as an opportunity to teach them that gender is socially constructed and that not all males are aggressive and mean.
> 
> Just my two cents, as a gender studies student lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2



Yes!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

California said:


> Definitely go with great white shark. Nothing is bigger, meaner, bloody animal killing with wicked sharp teeth. Oh, right, 30 gallon... Start yourself off with an egg, then eventually you'll run out of room and likely have to set em free or give to Sea World. I don't know how you'll afford the seals you need to feed it, just take a net to your local beach. If you're not a shark fan, I'd go with this extremely deadly sea slug. It's filled with some kind of poison that stops muscle contractions, meaning if you get bit it'll stop your heart and you literally wont be able to call 9-1-1 for help. Oh, and you'll be awake and fully aware the entire time - just motionless as you die slowly.


 actually a orca will dominate a great white its been unknow for a long time till it was captured on video within the last few year(s) what a sight that would have been to see shamu coming up with jaws in her mouth, she didnt consume it all as they just ate but if not i wouldnt doubt her and her baby would have.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

starrlamia said:


> I would take the kids to a fish store and have them pick something out. You can use this as an opportunity to teach them that gender is socially constructed and that not all males are aggressive and mean.
> 
> Just my two cents, as a gender studies student lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


So...male and female genetalia are really the same? And it's all just on our heads that we are different?


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote a pair of Kenyi cichlids or a blue crawdad. Both are small and have quite an attitude.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Why not get a large school of tiger barbs? The feeding frenzies are very cool.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG california. I needed that laugh. That was great! And considering the one creature he would love the most is a blue ring octopus, you're not far off!

I love a lot of these ideas. I think the kids would love a lot of these ideas. Dad, on the other hand already has his idea for the tank. Though it is not his idea for the male role in society. I especially like the idea of the shell dweller, that sounds like a seriously cool fish. I have to admit though I am liking the idea of something at least big enough to eat dwarf shrimp. That way I don't have to figure out what to do with culls that don't sell.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Jewel cichlid,Brichardi cichlid, would be my choice for 30 gal.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

spyke said:


> So...male and female genetalia are really the same? And it's all just on our heads that we are different?


Obviously genitalia is different but most gender traits are socially constructed. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

spyke said:


> So...male and female genetalia are really the same? And it's all just on our heads that we are different?


Gender and genitalia are 2 different issues.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Why has no one said barracuda?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> OMG california. I needed that laugh. That was great! And considering the one creature he would love the most is a blue ring octopus, you're not far off!
> 
> I love a lot of these ideas. I think the kids would love a lot of these ideas. Dad, on the other hand already has his idea for the tank. Though it is not his idea for the male role in society. I especially like the idea of the shell dweller, that sounds like a seriously cool fish. I have to admit though I am liking the idea of something at least big enough to eat dwarf shrimp. That way I don't have to figure out what to do with culls that don't sell.


Tiger barbs will shred dwarf shrimp. The feeding frenzies are akin to mini piranha.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

The boys would probably get a kick out of feeding frenzies.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Tiger barbs will shred dwarf shrimp. The feeding frenzies are akin to mini piranha.


I think most fish will eat dwarf shrimp. I just got some river shrimp to test if I could move my ornamental shrimp into the main tank. It really wasn't pretty, I won't be giving them any more. One of my female paradise fish likes to play with them like a cat with a bird. I don't think she even wanted to eat them all : /


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice! What type is that? 

My fire red colony is in my community tank. They still breed and survive like mad. Granted the fish in there are pretty docile.

I used to have a cat that snuck birds it caught into the house, went into the bathroom and push the door closed with her head. She would then proceed to beat the bird in a similar fashion to your paradise fish. What a mess.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Freshwater stingray. Mine ate from my hand. I could even pet it. Alone in a 55gal with water, sand, and a piece of wood.
Freshwater lionfish
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Live-Freshwater-Fish-Oddball-Fish/I/Freshwater-Lionfish.aspx
Always wanted one.
Dragon goby
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Live-Freshwater-Fish-Oddball-Fish/I/Dragon-Goby.aspx
Monster! Alone in a 55gal with sand and some wood. It could always be sold when it gets too big.
Freshwater barracuda
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Live-Freshwater-Fish-Oddball-Fish/I/Barracuda.aspx
School of 4-6. Watching the barracuda just hangout is intimidating. They prefer only live food though.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+525+1702&pcatid=1702

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+525+2281&pcatid=2281

Convert to saltwater and get a Mantis Shrimp. They're vicious.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Can't get more manly...


Tommy


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

The boys have chosen. It will either be a salvini or a demasoni. Depending on what I can find. Thanks for all the input. I never knew there were so many types of cool fish. Makes me wish I had a bigger tank.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

Now that I think about it, really the best manly fish would go to the black chin livebearer. I mean, it's gonopodium(penis) is like 1/3 it's total body length. that's a manly fish!


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

So I guess size really does matter.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a beast of a fish just don't get one lol. This is a friends and isn't recommended for most !!! Wear gloves when he's a lil bigger for a reason, if you've ever seen what they can do you'll think twice


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

spyke said:


> Now that I think about it, really the best manly fish would go to the black chin livebearer. I mean, it's gonopodium(penis) is like 1/3 it's total body length. that's a manly fish!


+1 most men's wet dream. On the other hand, even when 90% of male population's genital is 1/3 of body length, there will still market for enlargement ads, so one's genital can be 1/2 of body length.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

toffee said:


> +1 most men's wet dream. On the other hand, even when 90% of male population's genital is 1/3 of body length, there will still market for enlargement ads, so one's genital can be 1/2 of body length.


Lol. And could you imagine If one day we are
So obsessed with our junk size that they start selling enlargement supplements for fish and pets. Lol that would be the day.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Two cents from the other side of the canyon. There is such a thing as painfully big. Just saying.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Two cents from the other side of the canyon. There is such a thing as painfully big. Just saying.


 lol thats just a lil guy he will only get close to 4-5ft + not quite man eater at that size but he might still try at least take a little love bite ;p


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> lol thats just a lil guy he will only get close to 4-5ft + not quite man eater at that size but he might still try at least take a little love bite ;p


Little guys are stereotyped to be more aggressive. Can't really prove that.

Small dogs are definitely more aggressive and vocal than big ones. My golden retriever is 80lbs+, little 10lbs dogs often bark and chase him, he normally just look at them shook his head then walk away. One corgi who was 30lbs or so pushed it too often and too far. So one day my goldie grab the back of the corgi's neck, picked him off the ground and swang him around about a dozen times then released him. Poor corgi was very shaken up. Guess what? a few weeks later, he was back at bugging my dog. lol


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

spyke said:


> Now that I think about it, really the best manly fish would go to the black chin livebearer. I mean, it's gonopodium(penis) is like 1/3 it's total body length. that's a manly fish!


Run Away!!!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

toffee said:


> Little guys are stereotyped to be more aggressive. Can't really prove that.
> 
> Small dogs are definitely more aggressive and vocal than big ones. My golden retriever is 80lbs+, little 10lbs dogs often bark and chase him, he normally just look at them shook his head then walk away. One corgi who was 30lbs or so pushed it too often and too far. So one day my goldie grab the back of the corgi's neck, picked him off the ground and swang him around about a dozen times then released him. Poor corgi was very shaken up. Guess what? a few weeks later, he was back at bugging my dog. lol


Little dogs... coyote bait where I come from.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

toffee said:


> Little guys are stereotyped to be more aggressive. Can't really prove that.
> 
> Small dogs are definitely more aggressive and vocal than big ones. My golden retriever is 80lbs+, little 10lbs dogs often bark and chase him, he normally just look at them shook his head then walk away. One corgi who was 30lbs or so pushed it too often and too far. So one day my goldie grab the back of the corgi's neck, picked him off the ground and swang him around about a dozen times then released him. Poor corgi was very shaken up. Guess what? a few weeks later, he was back at bugging my dog. lol


 might want to reread, a 4ft muskie isnt something to just play with they can do some serious damage, as for the dogs that completely irrelevent were talking about predation, now say you had a wolf and that little corgi messed with a predator like that you really telling me that its going to come back for more? no as that would be food same thing with a preditory fish. they have been reported to attack people just dont get to man eater size anymore, due to overfishing an a slew of other reasons kinda like the arapaima very hard to find them at the length they used to be from little conservation.

i know what ur point is on the size but once you get to the pinnacle of the food chain it kinda goes away get what im saying?


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

+1 on the butterfly fish, the only thing is its name that kind of gives it negative man cred.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I just found the most manly aquarium fish, the pike killifish


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

spyke said:


> Now that I think about it, really the best manly fish would go to the black chin livebearer. I mean, it's gonopodium(penis) is like 1/3 it's total body length. that's a manly fish!


Ahahaha never thought I'd read something like this on a fish forum. Hilarious.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

here is a picture of that killifish, who ever wants them, let me know and ill go catch couple for you


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

shrimpedout said:


> Ahahaha never thought I'd read something like this on a fish forum. Hilarious.
> 
> ---
> Get shrimped out!


Really? I mean come on, this is a fish and plant forum, we're all a bunch of gill geeks. Someone has to throw out the gonopodium reference every now and then.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeEddie (Aug 16, 2012)

Largemouth bass. Nothing manlier. They'll eat anything you put in the tank, from small fish to crawfish to mice.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Disregard all those who have said arowana and piranhas. Imo they're lame and far from manly fish. Here are some "manly" fish if you are able to get a 100-150g

Bowfin
True red festae pair/s
Snakehead
Barracuda
Electric blue jack Dempsey
Jack Dempsey
Salvini (although they don't look too manly they can be quite aggressive)
Green terror
Pikes/dwarf pikes
Gar
Largemouth bass
Peacock bass
Bichirs (senegals could work in a 50g)
Venestrus
Paratheraps Fenestratus "pink"
Vieja Synypsillum
Gymnogeophagus
Emperor cichlid
Other Vieja cichlids
Flowerhorn

I could go on and on! Majority of the fish I find to fit your description are central/south American fish.


Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

When I was a kid my father got a 100 gallon tank. He wanted to go cheap so he stocked it with minnows from a creek. For reasons I was too young to accurately determine it clouded up so bad you could not see anything for about two weeks. Then it cleared. Of the two dozen or so minnows there was one fish left, a young largemouth bass. So, yeah, I'd have to second that one. They were all about the same size when they went in too. 

Not sure I could resist the temptation to run a lure through the tank though.


----------

